# Converting 32bit to 24bit for Master and Stems?



## borisb2 (Jul 6, 2021)

I accidently exported from Cubase a lot of Stems as 32bit (float) instead of 24 bit .. is it ok/safe to convert to 24bit with some freeware or do I better export again from Cubase (11 tracks x 5-6 Stems  ) ?

Is there maybe a bach conversion within Cubase (that doesnt involve putting the files on timeline and mixdown) ?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 6, 2021)

There's Audio Ease Barbabatch, but I don't know anything more than the name.

I can't imagine it makes any difference what program you use to do the conversion, though, because this is all at a quantum level.


----------



## Nico5 (Jul 6, 2021)

If it's a recent version of Cubase, batch (re-)exporting multiple tracks can be done in a single operation followed by having your favorite beverage until it's done - assuming all the tracks/stems have the same start and end-points. That's typically what I would do in your situation. i.e. re-export from the same project using the corrected export settings.

For incredible flexibility, there would FFmpeg (it's free), but using it at the command line is likely too much of a hurdle for someone not used to working with the command line of their favorite OS. It's what I do for more esoteric audio file mass manipulations.


----------



## borisb2 (Jul 6, 2021)

thanks both ..



Nico5 said:


> For incredible flexibility, there would FFmpeg (it's free), but using it at the command line is likely too much of a hurdle for someone not used to working with the command line of their favorite OS. It's what I do for more esoteric audio file mass manipulations.


actually thats a good idea - coming from vfx, dealing with command line is not an issue .. and workring with RV for video playback I am already using FFmpeg under the hood .. will have a look now


----------



## borisb2 (Jul 6, 2021)

ah dang .. RV only outputs 16bit


----------



## Nico5 (Jul 6, 2021)

borisb2 said:


> thanks both ..
> 
> 
> actually thats a good idea - coming from vfx, dealing with command line is not an issue .. and workring with RV for video playback I am already using FFmpeg under the hood .. will have a look now


A good googling will probably unearth a few command line examples for your scenario and you may just fall in love with FFmpeg for your video work, too.

p.s. I also just thought of maybe another way using Cubase:

make a new empty project with the desired audio settings (e.g. 24bit, 48KHz)
do a mass import of all of the 32bit files into "different tracks"
this should result in the right formats in the project's Audio folder, without having to work the timeline.


----------



## borisb2 (Jul 6, 2021)

Nico5 said:


> do a mass import of all of the 32bit files into "different tracks"
> this should result in the right formats in the project's Audio folder, without having to work the timeline.


ok .. life can be simple. I did exactly that .. and DONE! 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Nico5 (Jul 6, 2021)

borisb2 said:


> I did exactly that .. and DONE!


Great - thanks for letting me know!

I can't help but love the delicious irony of that workflow: Using an import function to fix an export problem...


----------



## Cideboy (Jan 2, 2022)

Why would you want to limit your dynamic range on a cue? I could understand a lower sampling rate but the higher the bit rate the more headroom you have. This is important with high dynamic content like film. You have large explosions to whispers within the span of seconds. Yes this all gets exported and played at 24 or 32 for consumer devices but that’s AFTER the mix. The mix engineer mixing the film will need that dynamic range or your music may sound odd.


----------



## borisb2 (Jan 3, 2022)

Cideboy said:


> Why would you want to limit your dynamic range on a cue?


because Warner Chappell asked for it


----------



## Cideboy (Jan 3, 2022)

Ahh, I was talking about delivery to the dubbing mixer. If your getting ready for distribution - a fixed 24-bit file is the most universally acceptable format. — don’t normalise it


----------

